# flash plugin and console



## salazar (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello to everyone.

Yesterday I installed FreeBSD 8.2. I installed flashplugin (after I read handbook) but I can't see videos. Also after I installed flashplugin, I can't open console as a user. Console opens and closes immediately. Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2011)

When you say console, it sounds like you are talking about an xterm.  Switch to a real console with ctrl-alt-f2 and try to log in.


----------

